# Wheee! Dwarf Cray Berried.



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

I spotted a female Dwarf Cray (_Cambarellus shufeldtii_) berried up this morning.
I'm such a dorky... er... uh.. I mean proud papa. Well I'm not really the papa. Shut up... you know what I mean. *w3


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I want photos!!! congrats GRANDPA!!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

cool, keep us posted.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

ics:
*W


----------

